# Vaginal discharge



## kotamcd (Dec 15, 2009)

Has any one had a vizsla with white vaginal discharge? No odor that I can tell...  thanks for anyone able and wanting  to answer this question.
Kotamcd


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde is a male but does have occasional penial discharge. I was told that it is normal. It even has a name I just cannot think of it at the moment. Not sure if the gender thing matters.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

"Smegma" is the word I was trying to think of.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi there yes Purdey had a discharge at around five months she was checked out by the vet for a urinary infection which was negative and put on anti biotics. She's had it again occasionally for a few days without any need to have a vet check.Apparently our vet said Purdey would need to have her first season to 'sort' this problem out for good. can't remember what they called it but apparently it's quite normal. 
BB


----------



## kotamcd (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok good! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never seen any with Mischa but we started treating her for a UTI. Poor girl would try to go and only a few drops would come out. The vet mentioned that there could be some discharge. Apparently with females (humans too) our uretha is much shorter so if there is any bacteria it can accumulate and fill up faster. I thought that little fact was interesting.


----------



## Pickwell (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi

Female pup having discharge,. 

Couple of months since her first season.

Nearly 12 months old.

Very happy and healthy otherwise.

Vet visit planned but any help in advance much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like vaginitis.
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/vaginitis-in-dogs


----------



## Pickwell (Jul 12, 2018)

Sounds about right,.

Thanks for your reply.


----------

